
Ask HN: Single Topic vs. Multi-Topic Personal Blog ? - jocatalin
I&#x27;m planning to start a blog for some time and I&#x27;m seeking advice regarding the  (amount of) topics that I plan to cover. I mainly want to write about technical stuff, but I also wanna share reviews about books I&#x27;m reading and some articles about my previous startup (that failed). Is it a good idea to mix all these topics on a single blog? Do you know successful blogs that cover 2-3 topics?
======
caseysoftware
Just write.

Seriously, the biggest problem that most people have with blogging (myself
included!) is blogging regularly. From a traffic perspective, you'll want
inbound links all going to the same site as that helps in general.

If you tag things well, that will solve 90% of your (described) concerns.

For successful blogs: Think of many news/opinion sites like HuffPo,
TechCrunch, Forbes, and hundreds of others.

------
PaulHoule
Plenty of successful bloggers blog on multiple topics. The main thing is that
you write a lot; the most common way of failing at blogging is writing two or
three articles then quitting.

------
kylegalbraith
I personally blog on more than one topic because there is more than one topic
that interests me. I think there are enough publications out there to submit
your posts to that why not write on more than one topic?

As long as your content is interesting and thought provoking, go for it. If
you are just going to crank out half assed things, don't do that. Write
meaningful content that is beneficial to your reader.

------
e59d134d
As a writer, I like to talk about different topics.

As reader, I return to single topic blogs more often than blogs which are
allover.

So for now, I am got multiple blogs, but it is harder to manage.

------
detaro
That should be fine to share. If in doubt, have multiple clear categories and
separate pages and feeds for them, so someone really only interested in one
thing can look at just that.

------
pasbesoin
ongoing.org

Tim's been doing this -- and/or his own thing -- for years.

Some technical. Some photography. Some about "the kid" \-- or more so,
thoughts "the kid" raises.

Write about what interests you. Be careful to say something others will be
interested in, and do so with some thought -- if you're interested in
"growing" an audience.

Be authentic.

~~~
tga
You probably meant
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing).

~~~
pasbesoin
I definitely meant Tim Bray, yes. Don't know why I thought he had that domain;
haven't been over there, lately.

Thanks!

------
dudul
Perfectly fine to write about more than one thing.

